# Vintage DP Panel



## ablyss (Feb 8, 2014)

Vintage DP Panel

Here are some pics of a DP panel we had worked on recently.
But first a little history (excerpt from the Lutron PDF http://www.lutron.com/TechnicalDocumentLibrary/032121a.pdf file page 4)...

_DP Panels were shipped new from 1982 through 1995. They came in many sizes, based on the number of dimming modules they could contain.

The control stations wired to the DP Panels also changed greatly while DP Panels were being sold new. Analog controls (one discrete wire per zone and scene) were shipped new from 1982 through 1995. 

Digital controls (multiplexed data stream on a twisted shielded pair of wires) were shipped new from 1987 through 1995.
Grafik Eye® Control Units and GP panels were introduced in 1994 and took over the DP Panel business as of 1995. These newer designs have proven to be more reliable and flexible._

On a side note I believe I read somewhere DP stood for Darrell Paul. Not sure if that is one or two persons. Can't find anything on the matter. Maybe someone here knows? :whistling2:

Here we replaced one of the modules. Was like working on a giant computer. Had to apply heat sink compound and stick my head inside the beast. Surprisingly enough, they're quite simple to troubleshoot. Just a little scary looking. The unit itself is supplied by a 200A main from another panel. Contained 12 magnetic based transformer modules that allowed rheostat controlling, ie dimming of dedicated sections of the building.

The caveat being magnetically based. All it took was one CFL bulb to waste one $1500 module. 

Lutron has decided to quit making modules and had only a handful of modules still in inventory. We bought all the remaining few they had for this customer. Sorry if any one of you run into one of these. You'd probably have to upgrade the entire system $$$$:brows:


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Those exact panels are still in use at the University of Toledo Student Union. I believe the markings said Lutron Aurora, and I could never find any information. The maintenance guys always complained how expensive the ballasts are.
Two of the three rooms are original from 1991 or 1992 and one was retrofitted several years ago. Always wondered what was inside!


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Hardly vintage..........why I remember working with one of those at the Boardmoore Playhouse (Cape Breton University's drama theatre) during my first or second year of apprenticeship.


Awww..........nevermind.......apparently I'm getting close to _vintage.:laughing:_


----------

